# [solved]compilazione nepomuk 4.3.3

## darkmanPPT

Non riesco a capire quale sia l'errore nella compilazione di questo pacchetto: kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.3.

posto le ultime righe del log:

```
....

[ 24%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/nepomukserver.o

[ 25%] Building CXX object nepomuk/kcm/CMakeFiles/kcm_nepomuk.dir/nepomukservicemanagerinterface.o

[ 26%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicemanager.o

[ 27%] Building CXX object nepomuk/kcm/CMakeFiles/kcm_nepomuk.dir/strigiserviceinterface.o

[ 28%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicecontroller.o

[ 29%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/processcontrol.o

[ 30%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/main.o

[ 30%] [ 31%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/legacystoragebridge.o

[ 32%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/nepomukserversettings.o

Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/nepomukserveradaptor.o

[ 33%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicemanageradaptor.o

[ 34%] Building CXX object nepomuk/server/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_nepomukserver.dir/servicecontrolinterface.o

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/nepomukstorage.so

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kcm_nepomuk.so

[ 34%] Built target nepomukstorage

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkdeinit4_nepomukserver.so

[ 34%] Built target kcm_nepomuk

[ 34%] Built target kdeinit_nepomukserver

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4148:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3249:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2924:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1095:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line  484:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1464:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1114:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.3/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Cioè, io non capisco dove sia l'errore. Non vedo errori di compilazione nè errori di mancanza di librerie...

----------

## Apetrini

Guarda piu sopra... non è detto che l'errore sia alla fine, puo essere molte (ma molte) righe piu sopra...

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, gisuto... era una cosa abbastanza banale.

un bel po' di righe sopra ho trovato dei problemi con ldap, java (???) e qualche altra libreria.

ho riemerso i pacchetti e poi è filato tutto liscio.

 :Wink: 

grazie

----------

